# Silvers Kayfun Experience



## Christos

Thread ready for @Silver to post his kayfun first impressions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 9


----------



## Silver



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Lol @Christos 

You are classic

Cracking the whip!



(couldnt find the whip cracking smilie - so i used this one above. haha)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol @Christos
> 
> You are classic
> 
> Cracking the whip!
> 
> 
> 
> (couldnt find the whip cracking smilie - so i used this one above. haha)


Haven't you noticed I've been disagreeing with all your posts today and removing the disagree about 30 minutes later?

V5 with bell cap and a DIY strawberry menthol that might just become a staple because it's that good!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Lol, @Christos - the disagree!
I am hosing myself out loud...

It does feel sore though to get that red *X* - 
I better get cracking...

Just have to go spend time with the wife because I have been busy all day and its probably going to be better for me to get an X from you than get in trouble with her... lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Haven't you noticed I've been disagreeing with all your posts today and removing the disagree about 30 minutes later?
> 
> V5 with bell cap and a DIY strawberry menthol that might just become a staple because it's that good!
> View attachment 90795



ooh - but that looks gorgeous!
Thanks for the motivation @Christos !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol, @Christos - the disagree!
> I am hosing myself out loud...
> 
> It does feel sore though to get that red *X* -
> I better get cracking...
> 
> Just have to go spend time with the wife because I have been busy all day and its probably going to be better for me to get an X from you than get in trouble with her... lol


You can buy flowers tomorrow. I'm sure you haven't bought flowers or chocolates in a while.
Can't undo a disagree.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> You can buy flowers tomorrow. I'm sure you haven't bought flowers or chocolates in a while.
> Can't undo a disagree.



Lol @Christos - you are so persistent!
hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol @Christos - you are so persistent!
> hehe


I'm after results. 
Even if you take some time off now with HRH I recommend flowers and chocolates anyways.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I'm after results.
> Even if you take some time off now with HRH I recommend flowers and chocolates anyways.



Thanks @Christos 

I had my eye on this the other day:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos
> 
> I had my eye on this the other day:
> 
> 
> View attachment 90796


This is the one time I'll recommend quantity over quality but it's quality.
I don't know how close you are to city deep but at multiflora you get 12 fresh long stem roses for R65 and 12 shortstem for R50. 
For R200 you get 48 roses to beautify your home and impress the misus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

@Silver I'm off to bed. I'll don't expect flowers and chocolates in the morning but a good bacon breakfast will be sufficient

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos
> 
> I had my eye on this the other day:
> 
> 
> View attachment 90796



Nice... How does it vape?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

The Kayfun testing has commenced...




But that's a Lemo1! 
What's going on here?

Well you see I needed to recoil and rewick the mighty Lemo1 in preparation for the benchmarking that will be done  

The Lemo1 has a brand new neat 8 wrap 2mm ID Ka Vapowire coil measuring 1.3 ohms. Rayon wick. And my Strawberry Ice Blend. 

Ooh she is pinpoint sharp and ready for battle... Hehe. 

,,, to be continued ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Maxxis

Well my Kayfun experience just ended. Knocked my mod off the counter and snapped the center pin. 

$9.99 from Origin Vape and it should be good as new again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Maxxis said:


> Well my Kayfun experience just ended. Knocked my mod off the counter and snapped the center pin.
> 
> $9.99 from Origin Vape and it should be good as new again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ouch @Maxxis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Anybody else notice this thread has a soap opera feel to it? Every scene (post) alludes to some great event to be in the making but with each passing episode it remains as elusive as ever. The suspense is unbearable! LOL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Tai

Raindance said:


> Anybody else notice this thread has a soap opera feel to it? Every scene (post) alludes to some great event to be in the making but with each passing episode it remains as elusive as ever. The suspense is unbearable! LOL.


The Kayfun and the restless

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Christos

Tai said:


> The Kayfun and the restless


The Russian and the restless.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz

If it's at all like a soapie, you can tune in in a year, read the last post and you'll immediately know what transpired in the full history of the thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance

Kuhlkatz said:


> If it's at all like a soapie, you can tune in in a year, read the last post and you'll immediately know what transpired in the full history of the thread


Only difference will be that Silver will have lost his memory and not be able to remember where he put the atty. Christos will be found to be the atty's true owner. Also the role of Silver will be played by Rob Fisher which will be explained by the reconstructive surgery following the windsurfing accident which also caused previously mentioned memory loss.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Silver

Glad to say that the benchmarks are ready !

The mighty subtank mini got a shiny new coil and wick and she is ready to rumble....

Here are the competitors - all ready for the battle with the kayfun 5.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

I have to say after a new coil in both they are tasting so good. 

Amazes me how an old coil degrades so slowly that one doesn't really notice until new ones are put in. 

I have learnt to compare devices that are freshly coiled and wicked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

KF5 is going in for it's first coil...

Identical to it's contenders. 8 wrap 28g Kanthal Vapowire. 2mm ID. 1.23 ohms. 




Ooh this is exciting

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> KF5 is going in for it's first coil...
> 
> Identical to it's contenders. 8 wrap 28g Kanthal Vapowire. 2mm ID. 1.23 ohms.
> 
> View attachment 90984
> 
> 
> Ooh this is exciting


@Silver did you by any chance write any of the dragon Ball Z scripts? 
This is taking forever!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

It's a go!

The Kayfun 5 is operational. 

Honour of driving this tank for the first vape is none other than the gorgeous abalone hotcig150




So how is the first vape? 

It's good. Very good. Flavour is very real and true for this juice which I know well (my Strawberry ice blend). It's nice and sharp. Am getting decent 'menthol burn' which I like. 

I have it on a restricted lung setting similar to the Lemo 1. Still trying to figure out the airflow settings. Not easy to see what's going on but I will figure it out. 

Overall it was easy to coil and wick. Easy to assemble and fill. It all worked first time so that's a good sign. 

I like the thinnish drip tip. And the feel in the mouth. 

First impression is great. Does it blow the Lemo1 out the water? Not at this stage. I can taste it is slightly richer and has a bit more of the 'top notes' I think. But it's still early days. I probably need to fine tune it a lot with some different builds but for a first try it is fabulous. 

I am very impressed. I like it a lot after first vape. 

Am noticing a bit more Nic coming through. Am feeling ever so slightly light headed. Which is a good sign for me. It's a 12-14mg blend which is perfect on the Lemo1 but might just be a tad strong on here. Am only Vaping at 12-15 Watts. Am chuffed about that. 

Will continue with it and see how it does after a few tankfuls and has settled.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 13


----------



## Silver

I have to thank @Christos for creating this thread and egging me on

Thanks @Christos - i appreciate it and am very glad I rigged this up tonight. Am excited to reach for it and try it out. Happy vaping times. Nothing like setting up a nice new vape device to test out and experience...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

@Silver ,@Christos , with this thread, you got me so hooked up, I nearly went to the shops in the search for another tank.... But yes, at the moment I got three Reo's sitting on the bench, and I think another will follow, to many mods, but don't get any ideas they will definitely not hit the classifieds. I am glad you enjoy your Kayfun Silver, truly a work of art.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver ,@Christos , with this thread, you got me so hooked up, I nearly went to the shops in the search for another tank.... But yes, at the moment I got three Reo's sitting on the bench, and I think another will follow, to many mods, but don't get any ideas they will definitely not hit the classifieds. I am glad you enjoy your Kayfun Silver, truly a work of art.



Thanks @Petrus 
Am enjoying it. Nice and quiet
I like how it looks too but that has never really been important to me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Also, a big thanks to @Throat Punch for bringing these beauties in and enabling me to get one locally!

I have wanted an authentic Kayfun for a long time since a "bad clone" destroyed my first opinion of the Kayfun around early 2014.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I have to thank @Christos for creating this thread and egging me on
> 
> Thanks @Christos - i appreciate it and am very glad I rigged this up tonight. Am excited to reach for it and try it out. Happy vaping times. Nothing like setting up a nice new vape device to test out and experience...


I'm glad! 
Why first proper RTA was Lemo1 followed shortly thereafter by another Lemo1. Lets ot talk about those NR-R-NR RTAs that were a nightmare before the lemo 1.
I used the tanks daily for over a year until one of the posts screw thread ended up damaged.
Ever since I have been missing the easy single coil build and wick which the lemo copied from the kayfun.
I enjoyed the lemo and the kayfun was phenomenal for me anyways so it was a matter of time before you got to see for yourself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Christos - i wasnt aware that you were on the Lemo1 for so long! Wow.

Ok after the first evening's vaping with identical coils and the same juice, my observations are as follows:

Versus the Lemo1, the Kayfun 5 seems easier to wick. Also has airflow control that works and is adjustable without taking the tank off and fiddling with a screwdriver. It has top fill and juice flow control.

The flavour is a bit richer, slightly wetter and very good. The Lemo1 is a bit drier and to me its still very slightly "sharper" or crisper on the menthol burn. The KF5 is still very good though in this department - better than the SubTank Mini which I find rounds things off and smoothes out the sharpness.

Still early days but these are my observations.

I suppose with a slightly "beefier" coil and a bit more power the KF5 will far outperform the Lemo1 - and i think the KF5 will be better for more rounded juices. But on pinprick sharp fruity menthols at low power its a close contest between the KF5 and the Lemo1 I have to admit. With the KF5 offering a bit more ease of use and convenience.

I have to see how the KF5 goes on reliability over time and leak factor. So far so good.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Only difference will be that Silver will have lost his memory and not be able to remember where he put the atty. Christos will be found to be the atty's true owner. Also the role of Silver will be played by Rob Fisher which will be explained by the reconstructive surgery following the windsurfing accident which also caused previously mentioned memory loss.



Lol @Raindance , this cracked me up. 
The funny part is that i used to windsurf quite a lot in my late teens and twenties.
Not in the sea but up here in the dams - vaal dam quite often
I once did fall backwards and the mast came down and knocked me on my head. I wasnt knocked out but it was a very hard knock. Thankfully i was wearing a life jacket / harness which kept me afloat. Took a while to recover and I was back up sailing/speeding through the choppy waters...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Throat Punch

Silver said:


> Also, a big thanks to @Throat Punch for bringing these beauties in and enabling me to get one locally!
> 
> I have wanted an authentic Kayfun for a long time since a "bad clone" destroyed my first opinion of the Kayfun around early 2014.



You are very welcome at @Silver. Glad to see the first impressions are good so far

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Throat Punch said:


> You are very welcome at @Silver. Glad to see the first impressions are good so far


Do I need to send you my banking details for my comission?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Just figured out the airflow control markings. Lol.




When you lift the base ring up there are these little circle indents in the metal marking the four airflow settings. Each is marked with the number of little dots. Didn't see this last night. 

In the pic above you can see the markings for "one dot" and "two dots".

3 dots for me seems to be the best for this build and juice. It's a restricted lung hit. Nice.

The base ring is super high quality and everything seems to be built well. Working well this morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Silver said:


> It's a go!
> 
> The Kayfun 5 is operational.
> 
> Honour of driving this tank for the first vape is none other than the gorgeous abalone hotcig150
> 
> View attachment 90988
> 
> 
> So how is the first vape?
> 
> It's good. Very good. Flavour is very real and true for this juice which I know well (my Strawberry ice blend). It's nice and sharp. Am getting decent 'menthol burn' which I like.
> 
> I have it on a restricted lung setting similar to the Lemo 1. Still trying to figure out the airflow settings. Not easy to see what's going on but I will figure it out.
> 
> Overall it was easy to coil and wick. Easy to assemble and fill. It all worked first time so that's a good sign.
> 
> I like the thinnish drip tip. And the feel in the mouth.
> 
> First impression is great. Does it blow the Lemo1 out the water? Not at this stage. I can taste it is slightly richer and has a bit more of the 'top notes' I think. But it's still early days. I probably need to fine tune it a lot with some different builds but for a first try it is fabulous.
> 
> I am very impressed. I like it a lot after first vape.
> 
> Am noticing a bit more Nic coming through. Am feeling ever so slightly light headed. Which is a good sign for me. It's a 12-14mg blend which is perfect on the Lemo1 but might just be a tad strong on here. Am only Vaping at 12-15 Watts. Am chuffed about that.
> 
> Will continue with it and see how it does after a few tankfuls and has settled.



Drool @ new kayfun!!!!  - Its so majestic! Hatin' your guts right now - go away!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Chukin'Vape said:


> Drool @ new kayfun!!!!  - Its so majestic! Hatin' your guts right now - go away!



It is rather majestic @Chukin'Vape - thanks

But I can promise you I have been looking forward to an authentic Kayfun for a long, long time. You can ask @andro. 

It's far from the world's most powerful vape but it suits me just fine. And its interesting that the Kayfun diehards overseas have mixed feelings about this KF5 with some saying it strays from the MTL heritage. Well, its very good from my perspective as a restricted lung machine. I like the way its built and the quality.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Throat Punch

I wonder if @Rob Fisher bookmarked this thread

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spydro

@Silver says...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos - i wasnt aware that you were on the Lemo1 for so long! Wow.
> 
> Ok after the first evening's vaping with identical coils and the same juice, my observations are as follows:
> 
> Versus the Lemo1, the Kayfun 5 seems easier to wick. Also has airflow control that works and is adjustable without taking the tank off and fiddling with a screwdriver. It has top fill and juice flow control.
> 
> The flavour is a bit richer, slightly wetter and very good. The Lemo1 is a bit drier and to me its still very slightly "sharper" or crisper on the menthol burn. The KF5 is still very good though in this department - better than the SubTank Mini which I find rounds things off and smoothes out the sharpness.
> 
> Still early days but these are my observations.
> 
> I suppose with a slightly "beefier" coil and a bit more power the KF5 will far outperform the Lemo1 - and i think the KF5 will be better for more rounded juices. But on pinprick sharp fruity menthols at low power its a close contest between the KF5 and the Lemo1 I have to admit. With the KF5 offering a bit more ease of use and convenience.
> 
> I have to see how the KF5 goes on reliability over time and leak factor. So far so good.


@Silver you should test it with Blackbird - initially, neat i.e without the menthol - I think it will shine with something like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> @Silver says...
> 
> View attachment 91153



Lol @Spydro !

Actually, it didnt take any youtube videos, just a PM that @Christos sent me which I referred to 

It didnt leak and still hasnt 

And no bloody fingers, although i nearly did because i poked myself with one of the coil legs when i was trying to snip the other one off. But it wasnt a bad poke, so no bleeding. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Throat Punch said:


> I wonder if @Rob Fisher bookmarked this thread



He did and is watching with interest... my problem is after playing with so many Kayfun clones (none of which ever worked for me and there are around 6 of them in the gorge) just the word Kayfun give me the heebie jeebies... I know that not right but it's always been a MTL type tank... I do have a authentic Russian 91% which worked really well... and then added to the fact that I have another 2 Skylines (which are pretty much perfect for my style) in bound I really think a Kayfun would just sit in the display cabinet. It also seems like a complicated tank as well...

But I will certainly test Hi Ho @Silver's Kayfun when I get a chance... and who knows... I may get one after that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> @Silver you should test it with Blackbird - initially, neat i.e without the menthol - I think it will shine with something like that.



Thanks @KB_314 
My blackbird is on code red rationing, so trying it neat is currently very extravagant
I also generally prefer my tobaccoes in MTL mode
But next up is the Kayfun V3 Mini, which is a MTL tank, so I intend trying Blackbird on that
Will probably decadently do a neat Blackbird tankful there when its all settled and going...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> He did and is watching with interest... my problem is after playing with so many Kayfun clones (none of which ever worked for me and there are around 6 of them in the gorge) just the word Kayfun give me the heebie jeebies... I know that not right but it's always been a MTL type tank... I do have a authentic Russian 91% which worked really well... and then added to the fact that I have another 2 Skylines (which are pretty much perfect for my style) in bound I really think a Kayfun would just sit in the display cabinet. It also seems like a complicated tank as well...
> 
> But I will certainly test Hi Ho @Silver's Kayfun when I get a chance... and who knows... I may get one after that.



Rob, the KF5 is a restricted lung hit tank - but wait for me to get the Skyline and I will do a major comparison for you on fruity memthols! Am going to get more familiar with the Kayfun 5 in the meantime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Lol @Spydro !
> 
> Actually, it didnt take any youtube videos, just a PM that @Christos sent me which I referred to
> 
> It didnt leak and still hasnt
> 
> And no bloody fingers, although i nearly did because i poked myself with one of the coil legs when i was trying to snip the other one off. But it wasnt a bad poke, so no bleeding. Hehe



Way back in the ProVari days, 3-31/2 years ago I bought a couple of Kayfun's, a nano kit and clear cap for them. Set one of them up, but it didn't win me over so they went in "The Box". Sometime later I gave them a to gal pal in Florida who only used Kayfun's on her GP PAPS (had previously used them on her Super T's). I built one with RxW for her to try ou, but the RxW was beyond her build experience so didn't stick. But that upped her to 7 Kayfun's for her 7 GP PAPS, so was a win. Still have some remnants from them in a box someplace that she didn't want (probably the US made nano kit, clear cap and maybe some spares). I never missed them. The old Kayfun's were probably a different animal than what is available now though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@Silver your next task, which I gracefully appoint to you, is to build an alien fused clapton.
I finally made one tonight!

The wire after it was made. Bear in mind this is the first successful alien I have built.


The coil on an avo 24.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

@Christos thank you kindly but I think that alien is something for another time. 

Got too many other things to experiment with before!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Christos thank you kindly but I think that alien is something for another time.
> 
> Got too many other things to experiment with before!


Was worth a try. I figure, if I can get @Silver to build the kayfun that has been in its box for almost a fortnight perhaps I can get @Silver to do other stuff.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> Was worth a try. I figure, if I can get @Silver to build the kayfun that has been in its box for almost a fortnight perhaps I can get @Silver to do other stuff.


Hahaha!

Ask him to order us pizza next @Christos , or give you his pin number... Building aliens is simply asking too much

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Ask him to order us pizza next @Christos , or give you his pin number... Building aliens is simply asking too much


Start with an impossible request so when the next request comes in it doesn't appear to be so outrageous!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Ok time for an update after a day or two of side by side comparison




Its been a very interesting day or two. 

Bottom line, I am not convinced the Kayfun V5 is going to beat the mighty Lemo1 for my Strawberry Ice blend and this type of restricted lung low power vape

The Kayfun V5 holds a lot of promise and has a lot going for it:
- Its quite easy to build and wick - although i have done it only once
- Its easier to fill - shut off juice flow then open the top cap and fill
- The airflow control works well - 4 settings - i like the second largest and largest 

The Kayfun V5 flavour is good, very good. Its slightly richer and a bit wetter than the Lemo1.

But

I still think the Lemo1 produces a more "crystal clear" and sharper flavour for this juice, at least with the current identical builds. I find the sharpness and menthol burn on the Lemo1 outshines the Kayfun V5.

I have also found that the KF5 has on the odd occasion produced a _slightly_ dryish hit after a few successive long vapes. I dont know if I am opening the juice flow control enough but a criticism is you dont know how far to turn because if you turn too far, you will dismantle the tank. I seem to recall PBusardo mentioning this in his KF5 video.

Bear in mind, this is for my taste. I like sharp crispness for fruity menthols. Other palates may find the experience to be different I suspect.

I need to experiment more and perhaps try rewicking and then a different coil perhaps. But so far I would say my mighty Lemo1 is still in the lead.

It is a bit unfair as well because I have built so many coils on the Lemo1 over the past 18 months or so and have worked out how to wick it for this juice and power. Versus the first build and wick on the KF5.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Ok time for an update after a day or two of side by side comparison
> 
> View attachment 91365
> 
> 
> Its been a very interesting day or two.
> 
> Bottom line, I am not convinced the Kayfun V5 is going to beat the mighty Lemo1 for my Strawberry Ice blend and this type of restricted lung low power vape
> 
> The Kayfun V5 holds a lot of promise and has a lot going for it:
> - Its quite easy to build and wick - although i have done it only once
> - Its easier to fill - shut off juice flow then open the top cap and fill
> - The airflow control works well - 4 settings - i like the second largest and largest
> 
> The Kayfun V5 flavour is good, very good. Its slightly richer and a bit wetter than the Lemo1.
> 
> But
> 
> I still think the Lemo1 produces a more "crystal clear" and sharper flavour for this juice, at least with the current identical builds. I find the sharpness and menthol burn on the Lemo1 outshines the Kayfun V5.
> 
> I have also found that the KF5 has on the odd occasion produced a _slightly_ dryish hit after a few successive long vapes. I dont know if I am opening the juice flow control enough but a criticism is you dont know how far to turn because if you turn too far, you will dismantle the tank. I seem to recall PBusardo mentioning this in his KF5 video.
> 
> Bear in mind, this is for my taste. I like sharp crispness for fruity menthols. Other palates may find the experience to be different I suspect.
> 
> I need to experiment more and perhaps try rewicking and then a different coil perhaps. But so far I would say my mighty Lemo1 is still in the lead.
> 
> It is a bit unfair as well because I have built so many coils on the Lemo1 over the past 18 months or so and have worked out how to wick it for this juice and power. Versus the first build and wick on the KF5.


Look at the logo inside and turn 3 times. 
This works for 50/50 juice and 70/30 juice.
2.5 turns is also fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Look at the logo inside and turn 3 times.
> This works for 50/50 juice and 70/30 juice.
> 2.5 turns is also fine.



Thanks @Christos 
I have done that now
I closed it off then opened it such that the logo spun around 3 times
I may have had it open a bit less than that but am not sure
Will monitor - i may just rewick tomorrow morning and then try again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos
> I have done that now
> I closed it off then opened it such that the logo spun around 3 times
> I may have had it open a bit less than that but am not sure
> Will monitor - i may just rewick tomorrow morning and then try again


The bell cap for the v5 is a nice addition if you ever want to buy accessories. The drip tip fits on the chimney and I do think I get better flavour with a shorter distance from the chamber to my mouth.
Currently running a .66 ohm coil at 15W with my custom strawberry menthol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Decided to re wick it now @Christos

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

The twists and turns of vaping....

Thanks @Christos - i put the base back - and did the three turns of the logo
Its working superbly now ! Much like the first few vapes when I got it going
Maybe what i did wrong was when I refilled the tank at some point I may have not opened the juice flow enough. Might have been dumb user error on my part. Hehe

Lets see, its definitely doing better now

Will go for another day or two and report back...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Oh, one more positive for the KF5
Not a single leak in three days and a few tankfills
Even removing the base and rewicking didnt shed a drop after it was all put back together
I have been careful to close the juice flow whenever refilling or taking off the base

Big plus for this tank

Also forgot to mention a small negative compared to the Lemo1. The KF5 definitely has less capacity of juice. Lemo1 takes a comfortable 4ml, might even be closer to 4.5ml.
KF5 seems to take 3 to 3.5ml.
Not a major negative at these sorts of powers but it does require slightly more frequent refilling.

Why cant they make something with this kind of flavour and 10ml?
Eh?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maxxis

A way to blow your mind will be a micro alien in there. 

Running an Ammit at the moment while I patiently wait for spares. 

Glad you are enjoying it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

I'm thinking of throwing a baby clapton in the v5. Had a dual core clapton and it was good but I went with a small build for my menthol. 
Made some chain coils and an alien coil today to play with on other atties.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Maxxis

Anything complex in the K5 shines to be honest. 2.5mm ID and 30w with Powerfull+ on the SX450 board and I'm happy as can be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Maxxis said:


> A way to blow your mind will be a micro alien in there.
> 
> Running an Ammit at the moment while I patiently wait for spares.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aliens with 38 AWG outer and 2x 28 AWG core are not easy but I managed.

The last pic is the micro aliens with a 32 AWG outer alien.
My only concern is menthol will taste like menthol so I need to decide what juice to run in the kayfun with the micro alien.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to say that the Kayfun V5 has now become part of my daily rotation. Looks like it's going to be a long term fixture.

It's been nearly a week and it continues to impress.

Doesn't leak
Super flavour
Well behaved

Today it got a vape band. Which means it has passed the testing stage 




Decided to go for the VapeCon band because the white matches the tip ....and because VapeCon preparations have been accelerating

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Ash

I am glad to see you are enjoying the kayfun v5. The fact that there are no leaks is a big How often do u clean coil and rewick if u don't mind me asking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Am pleased to say that the Kayfun V5 has now become part of my daily rotation. Looks like it's going to be a long term fixture.
> 
> It's been nearly a week and it continues to impress.
> 
> Doesn't leak
> Super flavour
> Well behaved
> 
> Today it got a vape band. Which means it has passed the testing stage
> 
> View attachment 91587
> 
> 
> Decided to go for the VapeCon band because the white matches the tip ....and because VapeCon preparations have been accelerating


I recall saying your lemo's would be retired  waiting patiently for the 2nd kayfun...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I recall saying your lemo's would be retired  waiting patiently for the 2nd kayfun...



Oh no @Christos 

I said the Kayfun has gone into rotation
I did not say that the Lemo1 was retired. No chance of that happening anytime soon
I still find the flavour on the Lemo1 slightly crisper which I like
Need to experiment more on the KF with different coils and juices though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ash said:


> I am glad to see you are enjoying the kayfun v5. The fact that there are no leaks is a big How often do u clean coil and rewick if u don't mind me asking.



Its still early days @Ash
I have only built one coil on it and only rewicked once
Did about 5 tankfuls on the first wick and am on my 2nd tankful on this wick

With this kind of setup and low power (sub 15W) and this juice (Strawberry menthol) I suspect it will be very similar to my Lemo1 maintenance-wise. On that tank I rewick about every 30-35mls, which is about 8 or 9 tankfuls. And a new coil about once a month which I estimate is after about 20 tankfuls or so. This juice is not rough on the coil and wick. Its a win win allround.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Its still early days @Ash
> I have only built one coil on it and only rewicked once
> Did about 5 tankfuls on the first wick and am on my 2nd tankful on this wick
> 
> With this kind of setup and low power (sub 15W) and this juice (Strawberry menthol) I suspect it will be very similar to my Lemo1 maintenance-wise. On that tank I rewick about every 30-35mls, which is about 8 or 9 tankfuls. And a new coil about once a month which I estimate is after about 20 tankfuls or so. This juice is not rough on the coil and wick. Its a win win allround.


That annoying fill screw on the lemo 1 is enough to drive me insane.
Also the build deck on the kayfun is phenomenal compared to the lemo. 
I especially like that I can wrap the coil around the post before screwing down as there are milled out sections to accommodate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> That annoying fill screw on the lemo 1 is enough to drive me insane.
> Also the build deck on the kayfun is phenomenal compared to the lemo.
> I especially like that I can wrap the coil around the post before screwing down as there are milled out sections to accommodate.



I hear you, but I have filled the Lemo1 many times 
I have this magnetic star screwdriver and it holds the screw when i take it out. Its fast and easy.
Agreed on the build deck for the Lemo1. But i make a new coil only every month or two so its not too much of a hassle.

And

The flavour of the Lemo1 for my Strawberry Menthol is exceptional.

I cant understand exactly why. Probably has to do with the shape of the internals and the airflow mix etc. And I am lucky that the draw fully open on the airflow (because it kinda has to stay open with the flaw in how they designed it) happens to be perfect for me for this juice. All lucky I guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I hear you, but I have filled the Lemo1 many times
> I have this magnetic star screwdriver and it holds the screw when i take it out. Its fast and easy.
> Agreed on the build deck for the Lemo1. But i make a new coil only every month or two so its not too much of a hassle.
> 
> And
> 
> The flavour of the Lemo1 for my Strawberry Menthol is exceptional.
> 
> I cant understand exactly why. Probably has to do with the shape of the internals and the airflow mix etc. And I am lucky that the draw fully open on the airflow (because it kinda has to stay open with the flaw in how they designed it) happens to be perfect for me for this juice. All lucky I guess.


I hear you. I'm just teasing. I loved my lemo's but that might be because I payed R1000 each back in the day.
Like I've said before one of the post screws/posts went funny because the screw thread in the post stripped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I hear you. I'm just teasing. I loved my lemo's but that might be because I payed R1000 each back in the day.
> Like I've said before one of the post screws/posts went funny because the screw thread in the post stripped.



I hear you 
And i do think the quality of the Kayfun is much better. 
Looks like it will hold out much longer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

2.5mm ID
0.36 ohms
Alien claptons (my first attempt with 38 AWG aliens)
Cotton bacon v2

Running a DIY cereal juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Am getting "slightly dry hits" the last few tankfuls on the Kayfun V5

Same coil but i have rewicked a few times.

So strange

Juice flow is "3 full turns" open as per @Christos 's guidance
Its a really simple tame coil - 7 wrapper 2mm id 28g Kanthal
Less than 15 Watts of power

But the hits are feeling a bit dry and when i take out the wick it does look a bit more burnt than i think it should.

Seems like its not feeding properly. But its strange. I think i am wicking it right. Tails resting on the side decks. And its a 50/50 juice so it should be wicking easy.

Am using Rayon, so it might be that. Hope not though because i love Rayon for my fruity menthols.

Maybe i need to make a new coil and try again.
Or increase the ID to 2.5mm

I dont know what to try.

Any ideas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Am getting "slightly dry hits" the last few tankfuls on the Kayfun V5
> 
> Same coil but i have rewicked a few times.
> 
> So strange
> 
> Juice flow is "3 full turns" open as per @Christos 's guidance
> Its a really simple tame coil - 7 wrapper 2mm id 28g Kanthal
> Less than 15 Watts of power
> 
> But the hits are feeling a bit dry and when i take out the wick it does look a bit more burnt than i think it should.
> 
> Seems like its not feeding properly. But its strange. I think i am wicking it right. Tails resting on the side decks. And its a 50/50 juice so it should be wicking easy.
> 
> Am using Rayon, so it might be that. Hope not though because i love Rayon for my fruity menthols.
> 
> Maybe i need to make a new coil and try again.
> Or increase the ID to 2.5mm
> 
> I dont know what to try.
> 
> Any ideas?


Try 10W.
If you like the coil size then why change?
I get dry hits at 26w with my kayfun and at 24w it's perfect...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Try 10W.
> If you like the coil size then why change?
> I get dry hits at 26w with my kayfun and at 24w it's perfect...



Thanks @Christos
I will try that - i did go as low as 11.5W
Will rewick again

Are there any tricks regarding the placement of the wick in the "juice compartments" ?
I fluff it and try rest it so that it comfortably touches and covers the base of the compartment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Try 10W.
> If you like the coil size then why change?
> I get dry hits at 26w with my kayfun and at 24w it's perfect...



Oh and by the way what coil you running at 24W?
Is it one of those exotics?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@Silver it's a fused alien coil.
I use 2.5mm ID and also I pull a lot of the cotton out of the tails thinning it out.
My wick barely touches the base but once it's juiced up gravity pulls it down and it touches the base. 
Thought it would leak but nothing of the sort.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver try Cotton Bacon... Rayon doesn't work as well as CB in tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver try Cotton Bacon... Rayon doesn't work as well as CB in tanks.



Thanks @Rob Fisher 
I will add that to the list of things to try

The only part that confuses me is that Rayon has been working gangbusters in my Lemo1 for about 2 years. Ok its a different deck, and a more tricky wicking in the Lemo1 but it works well.

Maybe in the Kayfun the "suction" somehow is different. Who knows. 

Will see and let you know when i try it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh

It seems your favourite profile is fruity menthol flavours and you like a crisp vape @Silver. I have to say that in my experience the Kayfun 5 is okay, but not best suited for fruits/menthols and 2mm ID coils. I find where it shines is with a clapton/fused clapton 2.5mm to 3mm ID and bakery/desert flavours. 

My go-to has been a 2.5mm ID clapton with CB at 25-27w. Loads of rich intense flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Effjh said:


> It seems your favourite profile is fruity menthol flavours and you like a crisp vape @Silver. I have to say that in my experience the Kayfun 5 is okay, but not best suited for fruits/menthols and 2mm ID coils. I find where it shines is with a clapton/fused clapton 2.5mm to 3mm ID and bakery/desert flavours.
> 
> My go-to has been a 2.5mm ID clapton with CB at 25-27w. Loads of rich intense flavour.



Thanks @Effjh 
I have just rewicked it and its better, will see how it goes
Will certainly try a bigger build and something desserty at some point, thanks for the tip

The best part about new devices is trying out various things and seeing where they will shine for ones taste

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

last tankful has been superb

@Christos - you were right. I turned down the power to 10 Watts
Then i discovered something else - i was using the widest airflow setting
Made it one notch less.
And turned down the power to 9 Watts!
Oh my word, what a difference from such a small change
Its as if its "sucking" better with the slightly less airflow

Long slow restricted lung hits - this is singe-ing my throat - and flavour is sharper. 
Am a lot happier

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> last tankful has been superb
> 
> @Christos - you were right. I turned down the power to 10 Watts
> Then i discovered something else - i was using the widest airflow setting
> Made it one notch less.
> And turned down the power to 9 Watts!
> Oh my word, what a difference from such a small change
> Its as if its "sucking" better with the slightly less airflow
> 
> Long slow restricted lung hits - this is singe-ing my throat - and flavour is sharper.
> Am a lot happier
> 
> Thanks


I couldn't believe the low watts this tank needs. Thought I was going backwards to the days of the SVD that only did 12W.
My first wick I burnt running at 20W with a plain Ni80 26AWG coil. Thought I wasn't wicking properly.
Turns out it really doesn't need a lot of power to have a decent warm vape.

I have since housed the v5 on my vaporshark DNA 200 with thr 900mah battery.
Can get 3 tanks out of the mod and a full recharge (+- 30 mins from 40%) on irs 2A charge, while I rewick the reos.
I would like to think I enjoy DLH but I prefer the tight draw of the 2nd biggest airflow setting. The biggest airflow setting doesn't feel as "smooth" as the 2nd biggest.
The first 2 settings are too tight for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I couldn't believe the low watts this tank needs. Thought I was going backwards to the days of the SVD that only did 12W.
> My first wick I burnt running at 20W with a plain Ni80 26AWG coil. Thought I wasn't wicking properly.
> Turns out it really doesn't need a lot of power to have a decent warm vape.
> 
> I have since housed the v5 on my vaporshark DNA 200 with thr 900mah battery.
> Can get 3 tanks out of the mod and a full recharge (+- 30 mins from 40%) on irs 2A charge, while I rewick the reos.
> I would like to think I enjoy DLH but I prefer the tight draw of the 2nd biggest airflow setting. The biggest airflow setting doesn't feel as "smooth" as the 2nd biggest.
> The first 2 settings are too tight for me.



Spot on @Christos - you are so right!
This tank probably just prefers low power
Suits me perfectly

And snap on the 2nd largest airflow just feeling smoother and better
I am wondering if it doesnt somehow lead to more vacuum or suction effect because its tighter somehow?
Anyway, am loving this. Thank heavens my hotcig 150 can go below 10 Watts! Hehe.

The flavour I am getting today is rivalling the Lemo1 

Going to have to do more careful side by side testing - and will report back in time.

Thanks again for the pointer @Christos -

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Lol, i took the power down to *7 Watts* @Christos !

A bit too light but a longish drag is super still. Hehe
The coil is a simple 28g Ka single at 1.2 ohms

Reminds me of the old days and the Phil Busardo videos on the likes of the MVP2 etc.
Will never forget how he said the ideal power he likes on the 2 ohm stock coils of the day was 7 Watts.
Lol

Have I gone full circle?
Maybe ive gone mad

But this is great

Ok, upped it back to 9 Watts
Superb

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Spot on @Christos - you are so right!
> This tank probably just prefers low power
> Suits me perfectly
> 
> And snap on the 2nd largest airflow just feeling smoother and better
> I am wondering if it doesnt somehow lead to more vacuum or suction effect because its tighter somehow?
> Anyway, am loving this. Thank heavens my hotcig 150 can go below 10 Watts! Hehe.
> 
> The flavour I am getting today is rivalling the Lemo1
> 
> Going to have to do more careful side by side testing - and will report back in time.
> 
> Thanks again for the pointer @Christos -


My pleasure. I'm not overly fond of menthols but I keep a supply for when the throat feels scratchy or when the sinuses act up. I do however find that menthols are stronger/crisper in thr kayfun. Recently I've been playing with a DIY menthol that's a lovely break from the regular and seems to clear the palate and reset my taste buds also. A strawberry, orange menthol.

I run menthol exclusively on a noisy cricket because it's a powerful/explosive kick especially for a throat synge-ing effect but I'm enjoying the tame menthol too that seems sharper with far less power.
I'm still testing what juice profile I'm going to keep in it but it's also working wonderfully for a dessert style that's in it at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> My pleasure. I'm not overly fond of menthols but I keep a supply for when the throat feels scratchy or when the sinuses act up. I do however find that menthols are stronger/crisper in thr kayfun. Recently I've been playing with a DIY menthol that's a lovely break from the regular and seems to clear the palate and reset my taste buds also. A strawberry, orange menthol.
> 
> I run menthol exclusively on a noisy cricket because it's a powerful/explosive kick especially for a throat synge-ing effect but I'm enjoying the tame menthol too that seems sharper with far less power.
> I'm still testing what juice profile I'm going to keep in it but it's also working wonderfully for a dessert style that's in it at the moment.



Strawberry / orange / menthol - ooh sounds very interesting

For me I have tried my fruity menthols on a wide variety of setups
The subtank mini smoothes it a bit
The Nuppin also smoothes it
OL16 is nice
Tried it on drippers - Petri RDA etc - but its too strong to take a longish drag if you know what i mean.

But strangely, the Lemo1 produces a "sharpness" and crispness that has so much "treble" its like pin pricks in my throat - and I love that. And i can take a long drag and get the singe-ing towards the end of the long inhale.

Now for the first time I have found a rival

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Strawberry / orange / menthol - ooh sounds very interesting
> 
> For me I have tried my fruity menthols on a wide variety of setups
> The subtank mini smoothes it a bit
> The Nuppin also smoothes it
> OL16 is nice
> Tried it on drippers - Petri RDA etc - but its too strong to take a longish drag if you know what i mean.
> 
> But strangely, the Lemo1 produces a "sharpness" and crispness that has so much "treble" its like pin pricks in my throat - and I love that. And i can take a long drag and get the singe-ing towards the end of the long inhale.
> 
> Now for the first time I have found a rival


Now we wait for the skyline...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Now we wait for the skyline...



Agreed!

The Skyline delay has helped me actually
To get the contenders primed and ready for battle

However i have a feeling the Skyline will be battling in a different type of fight
I suspect the Skyline will want a bit more coil, more power and more airflow to shine
So for me its probably going to have to be a different type of juice

Lets see

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Also the bell cap makes a slight difference in the flavour and also the height of the tank.
One of my gripes with the v5 was the length of it. 
With the bell cap the tank is as high as thr normal tank without the drip tip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

@Silver - are you able to fit a 2.5mm inner coil diameter build in your k-fun bud?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Chukin'Vape said:


> @Silver - are you able to fit a 2.5mm inner coil diameter build in your k-fun bud?



I'm reasonably certain I can @Chukin'Vape 
haven't tried yet
am using a 2.0mm ID at the moment
But I think 2.5mm wont be a problem. @Christos ? What you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I'm reasonably certain I can @Chukin'Vape
> haven't tried yet
> am using a 2.0mm ID at the moment
> But I think 2.5mm wont be a problem. @Christos ? What you think?


I use 2.5 mm ID'S and I've fitted a 3mm fused clapton in it as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

@Silver, have you gotten round to the kayfun mini v3 yet? 
I recall you buying that too... I could be mistaken though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> @Silver, have you gotten round to the kayfun mini v3 yet?
> I recall you buying that too... I could be mistaken though.



No, not yet
You are right, i did get that too
My thinking was to get something that stuck to the "Kayfun Heritage" of MTL

So that is on the cards for testing. Its competitor will be the RM2 and i am intending running a Blackbird blend. 

I just dont like running Blackbird in tanks because it shreds wicks and coils like a cross between a rotweiler and a bulldozer. So that has delayed me a bit - and the lack of time of course...

But i will get to it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Silver said:


> No, not yet
> You are right, i did get that too
> My thinking was to get something that stuck to the "Kayfun Heritage" of MTL
> 
> So that is on the cards for testing. Its competitor will be the RM2 and i am intending running a Blackbird blend.
> 
> I just dont like running Blackbird in tanks because it shreds wicks and coils like a cross between a rotweiler and a bulldozer. So that has delayed me a bit - and the lack of time of course...
> 
> But i will get to it....


 Now I can't wait to hear ur thoughts on that!! MTL for the win love that kayfun mini v3

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Scouse45 said:


> Now I can't wait to hear ur thoughts on that!! MTL for the win love that kayfun mini v3



Thanks for that @Scouse45 
These comments are really helpful in egging me on to get a move on with these devices
Am looking forward to it too
What juices are you vaping in there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Silver said:


> Thanks for that @Scouse45
> These comments are really helpful in egging me on to get a move on with these devices
> Am looking forward to it too
> What juices are you vaping in there?


Haven't picked one up yet @Silver waiting to hear ur feedback before pulling the trigger So come on through a build in there I'm dying to hear about it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

For @Petrus and @Silver .
Baby clapton in the kayfun. 0.6 ohms.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Silver said:


> I'm reasonably certain I can @Chukin'Vape
> haven't tried yet
> am using a 2.0mm ID at the moment
> But I think 2.5mm wont be a problem. @Christos ? What you think?


I have done a 4.2mm ID Nickel Build before as well,still with room left.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> For @Petrus and @Silver .
> Baby clapton in the kayfun. 0.6 ohms.
> View attachment 92859


@Christos , what is the ID of that clapton?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> @Christos , what is the ID of that clapton?


2.5mm ID @Petrus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ok

I thought i would give another update on the Kayfun 5

Ever since Christos advised me to turn down the power, i have been happily vaping at 9.5 Watts

The flavour is very good. As I have said before its slightly wetter, juicier and ever so slightly more flavourful than the mighty Lemo1. However its a tad less crisp. Nothing bad at all, there is still lots of crispness. Just not razorblade crisp on my strawberry ice blend.

Am so far just using a simple 7 wrapper Kanthal 1.2 ohm coil.

I like the top fill mechanism. It is more convenient than the Lemo1's fill port screw. Hasnt leaked a drop so that is fantastic. And i like it that it has airflow adjustment that works. I am using the second largest setting.

A small downside is it doesnt take as much juice as the Lemo1 - but thats not a biggie at these sorts of power levels,

I could quite easily continue to use this KF5 in this exact setup with this juice and be very satisfied. But i think i owe it to this tank to experiment a bit with other coils and juices to test it out a bit more.

Am very happy. It is likely to be a daily driver for some time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> The flavour is very good. As I have said before its slightly wetter, juicier and ever so slightly more flavourful than the mighty Lemo1.



Wow that sounds damn perfect... wetter, juicier and flavourful sounds spot on!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow that sounds damn perfect... wetter, juicier and flavourful sounds spot on!



Lol @Rob Fisher , yep the flavour is good

But how does one describe and quantify flavour?
Something I am grappling with

I have generally found that smaller chambered devices produce richer flavour. There is a richness to flavour that one gets when its concentrated. I think this is easier in the smaller devices and it tends to get diluted when more airflow comes in or when the chamber is much bigger.

Then you get crispness. This is a funny one.

I liken it to treble on a hifi system. I once had a car in my younger days that I kitted out with good(ish) sound. The guy who did it for me asked me if i like big base or a crystal "sound stage". I said i preferred the latter. And i got these awesome speakers and tweeters with a more modest base box in the boot. It was perfect. Crystal clear and sharp. Crisp.

In my vaping for my workhorse fruity menthols while at the computer, i like it to be crisp. I like that singeing on the throat from the menthol. I dont like it well rounded and too juicy. Preferences differ.

Anyway, on the scale of crispness and "sharp clarity" if the Lemo1 gets 10/10 and the Subtank Mini gets 6/10, then the KF5 (with this coil) gets about 9/10.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> 2.5mm ID @Petrus!


JUST PERFECT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Look how cute the KF V3 mini looks on the white Pico ! Hehe

This pic is for @Christos

Am gonna try coil her up and give her a whirl. I'll be back....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Look how cute the KF V3 mini looks on the white Pico ! Hehe
> 
> This pic is for @Christos
> 
> Am gonna try coil her up and give her a whirl. I'll be back....
> 
> View attachment 93271


This post has me exited for reasons unknown to me. 
I'm even happier than days when vape mail arrives!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45

Silver said:


> Look how cute the KF V3 mini looks on the white Pico ! Hehe
> 
> This pic is for @Christos
> 
> Am gonna try coil her up and give her a whirl. I'll be back....
> 
> View attachment 93271


Can't wait for this!! Giv us pics and details there @Silver I love my MTL vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash

Can't wait to hear your thought on the v3 mini @Silver. Im sure @Scouse45 will be as excited as i am

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Ok - simple single coil done

28g Kanthal from Kidney Puncher. Did a 2mm ID. Pico reads it as 1.26 ohms but my trusty Sigelei ohm meter says 1.4. Strange. I unscrewed it and rechecked and it was 1.7. Maybe my ohm meter battery is going flat. Who knows. 

Anyway looks ok

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Just had to make a quick blend of diluted Blackbird. Diluted with 18mg PGVG and some menthol drops.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Wicked and lubed up

Went for CB2 

Just touching the base

Smells lovely

Ooohhhh this is exciting...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Oh wow. It's good !




Reo Black (aka Thunper) looking on from closeby is not enjoying this one bit.

But I am. Hehe

First impression is very good. Flavour is super. Not quite RM2 but it's different in a good way. Slightly less rich. But very nice and crisp. Very very good. The Vaping action is so 'velvety' and quiet ! Throat hit on the inhale a bit less than RM2 but strangely after 5 mins I can feel the onset of a Silver lining.

Quite a chore to adjust the airflow. You have to remove the 510 pin and stick in a flat head but not easy to feel what's in there. I was worried I mustn't do it while the juice and coil is in there but it worked perfectly. Just remember to keep your nail on the bottom housing when you take out the 510 so it doesnt all fall out. A bit of trial and error and I tightened the airflow to about the same as the RM2 stock. Nice and tight. So much better. Let's see if the airflow will stay in that position.

It doesn't take much juice. I estimate about 2ml. But for low power mtl it should be ok.

Am playing with the Wattage. So far am liking around 11 Watts. No surprise close to the mech equivalent power. Hehe. Coolish vape. So quiet. It's great.

So far I am very impressed. First impression is quite amazing for a first coil and setup.

Will continue on and report back as I go.



EDIT - im such a goose, @Akash explained that you dont need to hold that base part when you take out the 510 pin, it can come out and wont affect the juice or anything - and you get better access to the airflow screw. Lol, wish i knew that before. Thanks Akash

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Scouse45

Silver said:


> Oh wow. It's good !
> 
> View attachment 93277
> 
> 
> Reo Black (aka Thunper) looking on from closeby is not enjoying this one bit.
> 
> But I am. Hehe
> 
> First impression is very good. Flavour is super. Not quite RM2 but it's different in a good way. Slightly less rich. But very nice and crisp. Very very good. The Vaping action is so 'velvety' and quiet ! Throat hit on the inhale a bit less than RM2 but strangely after 5 mins I can feel the onset of a Silver lining.
> 
> Quite a chore to adjust the airflow. You have to remove the 510 pin and stick in a flat head but not easy to feel what's in there. I was worried I mustn't do it while the juice and coil is in there but it worked perfectly. A bit of trial and error and I tightened the airflow to about the same as the RM2 stock. Nice and tight. So much better. Let's see if the airflow will stay in that position.
> 
> It doesn't take much juice. I estimate about 2ml. But for low power mtl it should be ok.
> 
> So far I am very impressed. First impression is quite amazing for a first coil and setup.
> 
> Am playing with the Wattage. So far am liking around 11 Watts. No surprise close to the mech equivalent power. Hehe. Coolish vape. So quiet. It's great.
> 
> Will continue on and report back as I go.


Legendary thanks @Silver now this is something i find awesome. Never mind ur v12 tanks with monster airflow and 150w that drinks more then George best did. Classy MTL all the way for a nice smooth hit!! Top notch

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

@Scouse45 , 100% 
I agree with you fully
I need my low power mild setups
Havent been able to find a tank that rivals my tobacco RM2 - and this comes close on first attempt

Need to play more with different setups, power, wicks and juice blends to get it better
I suspect this is going to be super

But for now, it gets my stamp of approval and if its anything like the KF5 which hasnt leaked a drop since i got it then this is going to be a mighty MTL option

Just paging @Throat Punch because I am excited!
Jake, thanks for bringing in these authentic Kayfuns - you are a star!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

This is the only build I enjoy in the kayfun. I got impatient while building the alien hence such a small coil. Wanted 5 wraps and thought the 3 wraps wouldn't be enough but this is really good!
0.2 ohms.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Akash

@Silver you can take that bottom housing out once you looseen the 510 screw. And that way you will see and access the airflow adjustment screw easily. It will not interfere with your juice and you should be fine. Easier to adjust it that way perhaps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Akash said:


> @Silver you can take that bottom housing out once you looseen the 510 screw. And that way you will see and access the airflow adjustment screw easily. It will not interfere with your juice and you should be fine. Easier to adjust it that way perhaps



Oh wow, thanks @Akash 
What a massive GOOSE I am - lol!

I was holding that thing with my life - making sure it didnt fall out
And it took me a good 20 seconds each time i inserted the screwdriver to feel around until it caught the screw properly, then slight adjustment, then carefully put the 510 pin back - then check the airflow - and then repeat the whole process again. I did it about 5 times till i figured out the correct setting. And in all of this I thought I was a real MacGuyver that no juice went anywhere and all was in tact.

Lol, i will go add an EDIT to my post above

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

@Silver what v5 airflow setting woud you say the mini resembles?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> @Silver what v5 airflow setting woud you say the mini resembles?



Great question @Christos

Currently my KF V5 is on the second largest setting and its much more airflow than the current setting on my V3 Mini. That seond largest V5 setting is quite a restricted lung hit.

I have tried now on the KFV5 smallest setting its still a bit too loose for me for a MTL. I can do MTL on that but i like it tighter. I like my MTL quite tight.

The V3 Mini setting i have now is quite a bit tighter than the V5's tightest airflow setting

That said, i recall Throat punch put some MTL pins in the V5 package. I havent tried those yet though.

What do you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Great question @Christos
> 
> Currently my KF V5 is on the second largest setting and its much more airflow than the current setting on my V3 Mini. That seond largest V5 setting is quite a restricted lung hit.
> 
> I have tried now on the KFV5 smallest setting its still a bit too loose for me for a MTL. I can do MTL on that but i like it tighter. I like my MTL quite tight.
> 
> The V3 Mini setting i have now is quite a bit tighter than the V5's tightest airflow setting
> 
> That said, i recall Throat punch put some MTL pins in the V5 package. I havent tried those yet though.
> 
> What do you think?


Was wondering of a mini is in my future but I think not. 
... on the v5 is perfect. . Is too restricted for me.
I have the MTL pieces too but will never use them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Was wondering of a mini is in my future but I think not.
> ... on the v5 is perfect. . Is too restricted for me.
> I have the MTL pieces too but will never use them.



Ok cool @Christos 

I wasnt aware that you didnt have the Mini V3

Ok, here's the deal, if you dont like MTL, then i dont think you should consider the V3 Mini.
The position of the airhole out the box was quite open. I think it was the max airflow. (Because when i tried to loosen it, it was almost at the end) And it was about where the KF5 is on its smallest setting. A bit too loose for me for nice MTL, but way too restricted for a decent restricted lung hit.

The reason I am liking this V3 Mini (am vaping it right now as I type) is that for the first time I think I am getting the "true Kayfun MTL experience". I.e. The traditional "Kayfun MTL Heritage". Its about time! Several years after my whole impression of Kayfun was totally destroyed by a dodgy clone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash

Silver said:


> Oh wow, thanks @Akash
> What a massive GOOSE I am - lol!
> 
> I was holding that thing with my life - making sure it didnt fall out
> And it took me a good 20 seconds each time i inserted the screwdriver to feel around until it caught the screw properly, then slight adjustment, then carefully put the 510 pin back - then check the airflow - and then repeat the whole process again. I did it about 5 times till i figured out the correct setting. And in all of this I thought I was a real MacGuyver that no juice went anywhere and all was in tact.
> 
> Lol, i will go add an EDIT to my post above



Haha yes the v4 had the system where you had to stick a small flathead up the base n feel around till you caught the screw. 

MTL winner @Silver?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I'm a little annoyed with the kayfun v5 tonight. Pissed some juice out but not by design flaw but by human error. 
I didn't close the juice flow when refilling. 

Still it's easier to be upset and angry with an inanimate object than to admit my own stupidity.
Kayfun - 1000 points.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Akash said:


> Haha yes the v4 had the system where you had to stick a small flathead up the base n feel around till you caught the screw.
> 
> MTL winner @Silver?



Thanks @Akash !

So far there is nothing to suggest this is not going to be a MTL winner
I am thoroughly enjoying the vape so far
The flavour is very good and the vaping action is superb and quiet
Have probably gone through 60% of the tank already, the juice is just below the chimney wide section. So it will drop fast now.

Funny thing is there are only two juices i vape in MTL mode. One is Blackbird on the RM2 and the other is VM Berry Blaze with menthol in the Evod. I need to experiment with more juices in this Kayfun. Have not wanted to do Blackbird in the commercial coil tanks like the Nautilus Mini because Blackbird shreds wicks. So its nice to have such a good MTL rebuildable.

I think this will turn out good over time. Lets see. It still has a lot to prove "in the field".

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I'm a little annoyed with the kayfun v5 tonight. Pissed some juice out but not by design flaw but by human error.
> I didn't close the juice flow when refilling.
> 
> Still it's easier to be upset and angry with an inanimate object than to admit my own stupidity.
> Kayfun - 1000 points.



Its training us for the Skyline @Christos !
Sorry to hear about the juice spill - i absolurtely hate it when that happens

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Its training us for the Skyline @Christos !
> Sorry to hear about the juice spill - i absolurtely hate it when that happens


I have little hope for the skyline. Something that takes so long to arrive isn't worth the effort IMHO. 
What's the point of falling in love with a device if you can't get another in a reliable time frame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Just for the record the kayfun doesn't leak excessively. It dumped about 1ml of juice. Once the main leak was cleaned it still retained a full tank and didn't leak after. Very impressive for a kayfun that's known to pee out the entire content of the tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I have little hope for the skyline. Something that takes so long to arrive isn't worth the effort IMHO.
> What's the point of falling in love with a device if you can't get another in a reliable time frame.



Patience sire !

Something that takes so long to arrive may just be worth it!

I am just getting ready for it, by the time it arrives I will have my fleet of competition well oiled and ready for battle. I have the Lemo1 and KFV5 for the restricted lung hit battle and the RM2 and now V3 Mini for the MTL contest....

Bring it on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Just for the record the kayfun doesn't leak excessively. It dumped about 1ml of juice. Once the main leak was cleaned it still retained a full tank and didn't leak after. Very impressive for a kayfun that's known to pee out the entire content of the tank.



Just on leaking @Christos - i am very pleased to report that my V5 has not leaked one drop
Not even a partial drop
And thats about 3 coil builds , a few wick changes and probably about 20 tank fills
Am very impressed with it and I trust it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Patience sire !
> 
> Something that takes so long to arrive may just be worth it!
> 
> I am just getting ready for it, by the time it arrives I will have my fleet of competition well oiled and ready for battle. I have the Lemo1 and KFV5 for the restricted lung hit battle and the RM2 and now V3 Mini for the MTL contest....
> 
> Bring it on


Patients is perhaps not my strongest trait.
Practicality however prevails.
I'm just worried I love the skyline and I can't get another.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Just on leaking @Christos - i am very pleased to report that my V5 has not leaked one drop
> Not even a partial drop
> And thats about 3 coil builds , a few wick changes and probably about 20 tank fills
> Am very impressed with it and I trust it now.


I meant to say It doesn't leak a lot when accidentally the juice control isn't closed when refilling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

By the way

@Andre - i think you will like the Kayfun V3 Mini if you havent already gotten one.
Thick plumes of flavourful vape and you can make it nice and tight on the draw! Its lovely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie

Silver said:


> Patience sire !
> 
> Something that takes so long to arrive may just be worth it!
> 
> I am just getting ready for it, by the time it arrives I will have my fleet of competition well oiled and ready for battle. I have the Lemo1 and KFV5 for the restricted lung hit battle and the RM2 and now V3 Mini for the MTL contest....
> 
> Bring it on


Really enjoying following this thread. That is going to be one epic shootout! The skyline is out of my budget but thanks to some very generous guys I am getting a Kayfun v5 clone this week and if I like it a lot I will likely invest in the real mccoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Patients is perhaps not my strongest trait.
> Practicality however prevails.
> I'm just worried I love the skyline and I can't get another.



Ok i fully understand and i do feel the same
But maybe then there will be the Skyline V2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Schnappie said:


> Really enjoying following this thread. That is going to be one epic shootout! The skyline is out of my budget but thanks to some very generous guys I am getting a Kayfun v5 clone this week and if I like it a lot I will likely invest in the real mccoy!



That is marvellous @Schnappie 
I believe that some of the current Kayfun clones are very good, so it will no doubt help you to decide.
Let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie

Silver said:


> That is marvellous @Schnappie
> I believe that some of the current Kayfun clones are very good, so it will no doubt help you to decide.
> Let us know how it goes


I will definitely @Silver looking forward to it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Schnappie said:


> I will definitely @Silver looking forward to it!


Just out of curiosity, who stocks these well made clones?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Christos said:


> Just out of curiosity, who stocks these well made clones?


I am getting it from one of the forum members, but I believe vapers corner and vapeguy has but both out of stock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

After a very impressive first run on my Kayfun Mini V3 with super MTL vaping and great smooth vaping action, i am sad to report that it has *developed a bit of a gurgle.*

Am on my third tankful.

I rewicked it this morning with Jap Cotton (instead of CB2) and I took the base plate off and adjusted the airflow screw. I noticed that when the airflow was more open there was almost no gurgling. Anyway, blew air in from all angles, did the "upside down trick", blowing air into the drip tip which usually fixes gurgles on other devices. After all of that, voila, it was much better, no gurgling.

Put it down for an hour - and the gurgling came back. Driving me nuts. 

I suspect there must be some juice somewhere in the base section under the deck, but i havent taken that off yet in case I break it - not sure how it comes off. Maybe it needs a good clean in there. But it worries me how it got there....

I will persevere though and hope to find a solution because i loved the gurgle-free vape on it. 

Just a pity - was hoping it would be plain sailing.

Anyhow, the Kayfun V5 continues without a hitch...

And the Reo/RM2 (Reo Black aka Thumper) is smiling from ear to ear and giggling

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos

Did you find the source of the gurgling /leak @Silver?
It looks like for the mini 2 turns of the juice control is more than enough for 70/30 vg/pg juices. 
Also building the coil slightly higher might assist with the gurgling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Did you find the source of the gurgling /leak @Silver?
> It looks like for the mini 2 turns of the juice control is more than enough for 70/30 vg/pg juices.
> Also building the coil slightly higher might assist with the gurgling.



Thank you @Christos !
No, I didnt have a chance to work on it today - was out and about the whole day in meetings 
But thanks for the tip. I am using a 50/50 juice , so i will try with less turns. (I was using 3)
And will try build another coil a bit higher up

Will report back when i manage to do so. 
My only worry is what if some juice is 'stuck' in there somewhere and my efforts help prevent it worsening but then how do i get the juice out of there? Maybe i need to watch Busardo's video again to see how he disamantles the whole thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thank you @Christos !
> No, I didnt have a chance to work on it today - was out and about the whole day in meetings
> But thanks for the tip. I am using a 50/50 juice , so i will try with less turns. (I was using 3)
> And will try build another coil a bit higher up
> 
> Will report back when i manage to do so.
> My only worry is what if some juice is 'stuck' in there somewhere and my efforts help prevent it worsening but then how do i get the juice out of there? Maybe i need to watch Busardo's video again to see how he disamantles the whole thing.


I suspect 1 turn is enough for 50/50 juice as so e say 1.5 turns is enough for 80/20 juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Thanks for your detailed views on the Kayfun tanks @Silver, reading them has made me feel good about my recent purchase. Having had my arm twisted by @Akash and @Scouse45 I will be the proud owner of a KF5 very soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45

Greyz said:


> Thanks for your detailed views on the Kayfun tanks @Silver, reading them has made me feel good about my recent purchase. Having had my arm twisted by @Akash and @Scouse45 I will be the proud owner of a KF5 very soon


I thought u twisted my arm can't wait to try the kf5 and kf3 mini I got a new mod lined up ready to go

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

Spent the day with mine for the first time. Only thing that made me smile all day.
I'll give some details after more time with it, but so far, I'm really enjoying this tank. 
Already I prefer it to my Petri RTA (my remaining RTA). Using @SAVapeGear build which he left in there for me - I'm sure that's contributing to my very positive experience today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> Spent the day with mine for the first time. Only thing that made me smile all day.
> I'll give some details after more time with it, but so far, I'm really enjoying this tank.
> Already I prefer it to my Petri RTA (my remaining RTA). Using @SAVapeGear build which he left in there for me - I'm sure that's contributing to my very positive experience today.
> View attachment 93581



Thats awesome @KB_314 
is that the Kayfun V5 or the V3 Mini?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thats awesome @KB_314
> is that the Kayfun V5 or the V3 Mini?


Looks like the v5 deck to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Silver said:


> Thats awesome @KB_314
> is that the Kayfun V5 or the V3 Mini?


That is the K5 @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Greyz said:


> Thanks for your detailed views on the Kayfun tanks @Silver, reading them has made me feel good about my recent purchase. Having had my arm twisted by @Akash and @Scouse45 I will be the proud owner of a KF5 very soon



Pleasure @Greyz 
Just so you know, the KF5 is still a restricted lung hit even when wide open
Nowhere near the airflow of the usual tanks, eg Serpent Mini 25 etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> That is the K5 @Silver



Thanks @SAVapeGear and @Christos 
Damn, now i need to try one of these exotics in the KF5
Am feeling left out with my simple single coils
Hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

I am not going to highjack this thread with a clone but all I can say is this is my new favourite tank. And I have tried most of the hyped commercial tanks. Well worth investing in the original the draw and flavour is perfect and no leaks if you remember to close the jfc when refilling

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> Thats awesome @KB_314
> is that the Kayfun V5 or the V3 Mini?


Thanks @Silver - yep V5. I'm enjoying the tank and seem to be getting great flavor from a super build. I'm worried I won't be able to match it afterwards though  
But there is a simpler Ni200 build that sounds interesting for a re-attempt at TC after this one. 
I think I may need to check the deck and re-tighten things - I noticed today that the vape seemed a bit warmer, and looks like my resistance was jumping around a bit (higher than it should be). Probably just need to tighten the screws or assemble/re-assemble.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

KB_314 said:


> Thanks @Silver - yep V5. I'm enjoying the tank and seem to be getting great flavor from a super build. I'm worried I won't be able to match it afterwards though
> But there is a simpler Ni200 build that sounds interesting for a re-attempt at TC after this one.
> I think I may need to check the deck and re-tighten things - I noticed today that the vape seemed a bit warmer, and looks like my resistance was jumping around a bit (higher than it should be). Probably just need to tighten the screws or assemble/re-assemble.


Just check that the 510 screw is tight before opening the Tank @KB_314

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

SAVapeGear said:


> Just check that the 510 screw is tight before opening the Tank @KB_314


Spot-on!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Ok another attempt at the Kayfun V3 Mini

My last build started gurgling after a while. 

So I built a new coil. Still 28g Ka but made it 2.5mm this time and made it a bit higher. 7wraps. 1.2 ohms. Wasn't the neatest. Lol. 




Next the wicking. Went back to CB2. Tried to cut it so it touches the deck. More cotton though than a 2mm ID coil. First wick I realised i forgot to pulse and check the coil. So had to redo the wick. 




Juice up the wick




I opened the juice flow only 1.5 turns. Thanks for the tip of opening less when using 50/50 juice. It's my diluted blackbird in there 

And voila ! 




It's Vaping very nicely. And I made the airflow nice and tight. Tasting very good. No signs of gurgling yet. I am quite chuffed but not counting my chickens just yet. The gurgling started on the last build after about a tank and a half. 

Let's see. 

So far so good and the Mini V3 is alive and well on the cute Pico. They go so well together.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

And... 

As of this morning, the Kayfun Mini V3 is starting to gurgle slightly again.
Sigh 

I am not sure if its the coil, the wick or the juice. Maybe the Blackbird mix is clogging up the wick (it does that) and maybe juice droplets are falling down the airhole. Who knows. But it is tiring. And certainly frustrating. 

I will probably try again with a different juice - maybe a strong fruity menthol - only problem is that for MTL I really do only like strong tobaccoes. Maybe I must try another tobacco juice....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

So the plot thickens....

Have been doing some reading on various sites, reddit and ecf - regarding gurgling on the Kayfun V3 Mini

Seems that when the airflow is made quite tight it does suffer some gurgling. Several people have gotten a special plastic airflow screw which they say helps to stop the gurgling. Doubt I am going to be able to get one of those easily.

Anyway, another guy recommended to turn it upside down and blow into the driptip. I did that before but did it again, they also said one should only open the juice flow while the tank is upside down. Did that too.

Other folk emphasised that the coil must be sitting quite high up and to make sure there are no stray pieces of wick near the deck where the airflow hole is, otherwise it will lead the juice into the hole. And make gurgling worse. I wasnt going to rebuild or rewick yet.

Then i decided to open the airflow slightly. Its not as tight as i would like it, but the gurgling went away.

It was working fine for a few hours today, then a bit of a gurgle returned.

Tiring, but I will persevere. I think i need to build another coil and do the wicking very carefully. Before I lose hope, i always remember how long it took me to perfect the wicking on the Lemo1. @BumbleBee and several others helped me with that and it took ages. But when I got it right it was just epic. 

The story will likely continue soon...

PS - in the meantime, the Kayfun V5 is humming along very nicely without any problems

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> So the plot thickens....
> 
> Have been doing some reading on various sites, reddit and ecf - regarding gurgling on the Kayfun V3 Mini
> 
> Seems that when the airflow is made quite tight it does suffer some gurgling. Several people have gotten a special plastic airflow screw which they say helps to stop the gurgling. Doubt I am going to be able to get one of those easily.
> 
> Anyway, another guy recommended to turn it upside down and blow into the driptip. I did that before but did it again, they also said one should only open the juice flow while the tank is upside down. Did that too.
> 
> Other folk emphasised that the coil must be sitting quite high up and to make sure there are no stray pieces of wick near the deck where the airflow hole is, otherwise it will lead the juice into the hole. And make gurgling worse. I wasnt going to rebuild or rewick yet.
> 
> Then i decided to open the airflow slightly. Its not as tight as i would like it, but the gurgling went away.
> 
> It was working fine for a few hours today, then a bit of a gurgle returned.
> 
> Tiring, but I will persevere. I think i need to build another coil and do the wicking very carefully. Before I lose hope, i always remember how long it took me to perfect the wicking on the Lemo1. @BumbleBee and several others helped me with that and it took ages. But when I got it right it was just epic.
> 
> The story will likely continue soon...
> 
> PS - in the meantime, the Kayfun V5 is humming along very nicely without any problems


@Silver, try a build like the one you have in there now. 2.5mm using a 26g wire. This will bring your resistance down so will need slightly higher wattage but it will give you more surface area. It sounds like your current build is wicking slightly faster than your coil can vaporise the juice.

Maybe switching to a 60VG juice would help on your current build?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> @Silver, try a build like the one you have in there now. 2.5mm using a 26g wire. This will bring your resistance down so will need slightly higher wattage but it will give you more surface area. It sounds like your current build is wicking slightly faster than your coil can vaporise the juice.
> 
> Maybe switching to a 60VG juice would help on your current build?



Many thanks @BumbleBee - that is an option - to use thicker wire to get more surface area to speed up the vaporising. Or to use thicker juice to reduce wicking speed.

But you know me, i like my thinner gauge wire for more crispness. I think i will rather opt next for reduced wicking and go back to 2mm ID. (Am on 2.5mm ID now.) maybe with my knowledge now that will work better. I had 2mm for my first build but i think i was opening the juice flow way too much in my noobness on this tank.

I did have another look at Busardo's KFV3 mini video and toward the end he did mention that he got a bit of gurgling once and turned down the juice flow a bit. So i have turned down my juice flow to just one full turn instead of 1.5 - and it does seem to be a bit better. 

The pity is that i can feel this tank has such awesome MTL potential. The flavour is very good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Many thanks @BumbleBee - that is an option - to use thicker wire to get more surface area to speed up the vaporising. Or to use thicker juice to reduce wicking speed.
> 
> But you know me, i like my thinner gauge wire for more crispness. I think i will rather opt next for reduced wicking and go back to 2mm ID. (Am on 2.5mm ID now.) maybe with my knowledge now that will work better. I had 2mm for my first build but i think i was opening the juice flow way too much in my noobness on this tank.
> 
> I did have another look at Busardo's KFV3 mini video and toward the end he did mention that he got a bit of gurgling once and turned down the juice flow a bit. So i have turned down my juice flow to just one full turn instead of 1.5 - and it does seem to be a bit better.
> 
> The pity is that i can feel this tank has such awesome MTL potential. The flavour is very good.


Lol yeah, turning down the JFC might just do the trick, it didn't even occur to me... I need more coffee

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

@Silver, I don't use anything thinner then 26AWG fir 2.5mm ID. Be it kanthal, SS or Ni80.
90% of my coils are 2.5mm.
My latest kayfun build which preformes just as well as the micro alien is a dual 26AWG inner with 38 AWG outer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

@KB_314 and @Schnappie how are your experiences thus far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Christos said:


> @KB_314 and @Schnappie how are your experiences thus far?


@Christos its been perfect imo. Struggled initially with wicking but now its my daily driver. In fact was so happy with the flavour I barely used the hadaly anymore. Also played with some 22g haywire and normal 26g nichrome. At the moment I have @RiaanRed 's Nano clapton in here, had to remove a wrap to fit it but the flavour is sublime. No leaks or dry hits at the moment so very happy with the clone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rewicked the KF5 and am pleased to report it continues working flawlessly. Great flavour. No leaking. Superb as a restrictive lung hit machine.




The V3 Mini is still not right. Will get to it still...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Rewicked the KF5 and am pleased to report it continues working flawlessly. Great flavour. No leaking. Superb as a restrictive lung hit machine.
> 
> View attachment 94329
> 
> 
> The V3 Mini is still not right. Will get to it still...


Rewicked the v5 this evening and it's going strong!
Must add that my other tanks and even one of my reos is getting less attention.
The v5 is now used daily.
I do get slightly more flavour from an OL16 and reo running the same juice but the v5 gives it a fuller taste more body with no sharp tones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Rewicked the v5 this evening and it's going strong!
> Must add that my other tanks and even one of my reos is getting less attention.
> The v5 is now used daily.
> I do get slightly more flavour from an OL16 and reo running the same juice but the v5 gives it a fuller taste more body with not sp sharp tones.



I agree @Christos 
The KF5 for me gives a nice rich, slightly wetter taste and i agree its not as sharp (my comparison is the Lemo1 though)

The part I like about it is that it has been extremely reliable so far.

It could do with slightly more tank capacity, but not a problem at my wattage and economy level

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I agree @Christos
> The KF5 for me gives a nice rich, slightly wetter taste and i agree its not as sharp (my comparison is the Lemo1 though)
> 
> The part I like about it is that it has been extremely reliable so far.
> 
> It could do with slightly more tank capacity, but not a problem at my wattage and economy level


I'm refilling the kayfun about 3 times a day with a rewick every 2 days. 
It is highly reliable and also leaking is non existent. 
I do get mild condensation on the mod around the airholes but nothing serious. 
The condensation is almost non existent compared to other tanks I've used.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KB_314

Christos said:


> @KB_314 and @Schnappie how are your experiences thus far?


So far it's been great. A lot better than expected. I barely use RTA's but haven't put this tank down since getting it. Have only tested two juices so far but the flavor is excellent using both. Not the intensity of a Hadaly, but still impressive. Tbh it's already seen more use than my Hadaly which I've had for a lot longer. 
Good machining and tight tolerances - I enjoy opening and closing the juice control just because of how smoothly it turns. I like being able to align the logo engraving with whatever I want. No leaking. Occasionally a slight "sweat" around the air slots but a quick dab of twirled tissue sorts it out. But that is seriously nit-picking because some wouldn't even notice it.
I'm busy picking out a new dress for the K5 atm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> So far it's been great. A lot better than expected. I barely use RTA's but haven't put this tank down since getting it. Have only tested two juices so far but the flavor is excellent using both. Not the intensity of a Hadaly, but still impressive. Tbh it's already seen more use than my Hadaly which I've had for a lot longer.
> Good machining and tight tolerances - I enjoy opening and closing the juice control just because of how smoothly it turns. I like being able to align the logo engraving with whatever I want. No leaking. Occasionally a slight "sweat" around the air slots but a quick dab of twirled tissue sorts it out. But that is seriously nit-picking because some wouldn't even notice it.
> I'm busy picking out a new dress for the K5 atm


The bell cap for the v5 is lovely as seen in the background. ..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KB_314

Christos said:


> I'm refilling the kayfun about 3 times a day with a rewick every 2 days.
> It is highly reliable and also leaking is non existent.
> I do get mild condensation on the mod around the airholes but nothing serious.
> The condensation is almost non existent compared to other tanks I've used.


Hadn't read your post yet but looks like we're having a similar experience. Awesome tank. Won't be selling this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

Christos said:


> The bell cap for the v5 is lovely as seen in the background. ..
> View attachment 94336


It is very pretty. I'm torn between your one, and the tower tank (steam tuners) though. Rough week, so I'll make a decision over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> It is very pretty. I'm torn between your one, and the tower tank (steam tuners) though. Rough week, so I'll make a decision over the weekend.





Ohhh so pretty. 
I want the steam tuners one now but it will require another kayfun...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

P.s @KB_314 the one I have is a plastic composite. I have knocked thy mod with the kayfun over twice and no breakage  
I prefer the steam tuners one but it doesn't appeal to my clumsiness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Christos said:


> View attachment 94337
> 
> Ohhh so pretty.
> I want the steam tuners one now but it will require another kayfun...





Christos said:


> P.s @KB_314 the one I have is a plastic composite. I have knocked thy mod with the kayfun over twice and no breakage
> I prefer the steam tuners one but it doesn't appeal to my clumsiness.


What's the ST one made of? I also kind of want both. But then another K5 is required. Found a store that stocks both, but no Fedex. 
There is another factor that might be creeping into the decision. The store that stocks the ST also has Cappy V4's and I might want to give 2 of them a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> What's the ST one made of? I also kind of want both. But then another K5 is required. Found a store that stocks both, but no Fedex.
> There is another factor that might be creeping into the decision. The store that stocks the ST also has Cappy V4's and I might want to give 2 of them a try


Not sure, looks like actual glass. 
If you like super soft stuff the cappy v4 is a real winner. Just make sure you get the 8.5 or 6ml ones. The 10ml one are too big.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Christos said:


> Not sure, looks like actual glass.
> If you like super soft stuff the cappy v4 is a real winner. Just make sure you get the 8.5 or 6ml ones. The 10ml one are too big.


Definitely some sort of plastic. They give the same warning on both tanks about certain juices to stay away from etc. Would love a glass one though! Might be worth getting a spare (I have the odd clumsy moment myself)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> Definitely some sort of plastic. They give the same warning on both tanks about certain juices to stay away from etc. Would love a glass one though! Might be worth getting a spare (I have the odd clumsy moment myself)


There are 2 versions I. E. Polished and not polished. 
I believe you can get the not polished one (the one I have) polished with some or other compound but Its not an issue even with my mild OCD tendencies. 
E.g. polished


Cloudy:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

I haven't seen the polished for sale, but I'd opt for the one you have anyway. I want both (yours & tower)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> I haven't seen the polished for sale, but I'd opt for the one you have anyway. I want both (yours & tower)


Some nicer pics. 
This is where I got mine from but both types out of stock. 
https://www.phileas-cloud.com/cloche-kayfun-5-polie-by-bell-vape.html
And

https://www.phileas-cloud.com/cloche-kayfun-5-by-bell-vape.html
The description says you can use cape cod metal Polish and the caps are made of plexi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Did you ever get the gurgling to stop @Silver?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> Ok - simple single coil done
> 
> 28g Kanthal from Kidney Puncher. Did a 2mm ID. Pico reads it as 1.26 ohms but my trusty Sigelei ohm meter says 1.4. Strange. I unscrewed it and rechecked and it was 1.7. Maybe my ohm meter battery is going flat. Who knows.
> 
> Anyway looks ok
> 
> View attachment 93272



Hi @Amir, you asked in the vape mail thread about the build in the KF V3 mini
I still have a 2mm ID 28g Kanthal simple single coil in it - see above post
About 1.2 ohms

I havent had much time to experiment with different builds
The vape is decent MTL and I have tried a few 18mg tobaccoes
Its not as flavourful as the RM2 on the Reo but probably not a fair comparison - bf dripper vs tank and distance from mouth to the action...

But its good. Is it better than the Nautilus Mini? Not sure but at least its rebuildable so it doesnt shred commercial coils.

The only problem i am having with the V3 Mini is that I would like the draw slightly tighter - and when i adjust the screw to make it tighter then the gurgling starts. Saw that was a problem that other V3 mini users experienced on other forums. So i have settled for a slightly looser MTL draw. Which is fine but not perfect for me. Am going to try other juices and also other builds in here. Maybe a slightly different build might tighten the airflow a bit.

Probably not what you wanted to hear, but hope it helps

It is a damn cute package on the white Pico though:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ryangriffon

Hi. I have just recently recieved my first Kayfun 3 mini. For me it's the best tank I've ever used by a long way. In terms of the gurgle - when screwing on the top cap after refilling, when you get to the final 2 twists, turn the tank upside down and then tighten. It's seems to stop the pressure from pushing to much juice down into the juice well. Also don't use to much cotton, I've found less is more with this tank. I have also not found it necessary to open the juice flow by more than one and a half turns. No gurgling and tight airflow. I will also be recieving a kayfun upgrade kit when my new pipe arrives from Pipesmith.com next week

which includes an extra o ring for under the positive pin which also apparently help with any leaking or gurgling issues. I will report back when I recieve it. Enjoy this great tank...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Hi @Amir, you asked in the vape mail thread about the build in the KF V3 mini
> I still have a 2mm ID 28g Kanthal simple single coil in it - see above post
> About 1.2 ohms
> 
> I havent had much time to experiment with different builds
> The vape is decent MTL and I have tried a few 18mg tobaccoes
> Its not as flavourful as the RM2 on the Reo but probably not a fair comparison - bf dripper vs tank and distance from mouth to the action...
> 
> But its good. Is it better than the Nautilus Mini? Not sure but at least its rebuildable so it doesnt shred commercial coils.
> 
> The only problem i am having with the V3 Mini is that I would like the draw slightly tighter - and when i adjust the screw to make it tighter then the gurgling starts. Saw that was a problem that other V3 mini users experienced on other forums. So i have settled for a slightly looser MTL draw. Which is fine but not perfect for me. Am going to try other juices and also other builds in here. Maybe a slightly different build might tighten the airflow a bit.
> 
> Probably not what you wanted to hear, but hope it helps
> 
> It is a damn cute package on the white Pico though:



Wifey is running a resin pico that she jacked from me and a nautilus that she jacked from me. I do make her buy her own coils tho because well, support your own habits. 

Anyway the commercial coil thing is starting to annoy her so I went the rta route. From what I see in your build, a slightly bigger ID and maybe lower the coil a bit would fix ur airflow issue. Restricting it using the airflow ring would sort create a suction vacuum which brings more juice into the chamber hence the gurgling. 

I just needed a starting point tho so thank you for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Amir, i will try that

@Ryangriffon , your tip of turning it upside down for the last two top cap turns sounds great - i must try that. But tell me, how tight is your airflow setting? Mine is quite tight but not in the very tight zone - and for my preference i would like to go a bit tighter - but then i get the gurgling after a bit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ryangriffon

Hi @Silver. Not quite sure how to measure the tightness as I'm quite new to the tank. But I was getting gurgling on my setting until I turned it upside down to tighten, used less cotton and only opened the airflow about one turn. Sometimes the juice flows slowly and I just open the top cap a little until I see an airbubble or two. Again I close it upside down. It's not a hassle as reducing the gurgling is worth the effort. I will rebuild and play around with the tightness of the airflow later tonight and report back on my experience!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ryangriffon

@Silver you may find this interesting/helpful:
http://pipesmith.boards.net/thread/25/setting-kayfun-mini-v3-pipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ryangriffon said:


> Hi @Silver. Not quite sure how to measure the tightness as I'm quite new to the tank. But I was getting gurgling on my setting until I turned it upside down to tighten, used less cotton and only opened the airflow about one turn. Sometimes the juice flows slowly and I just open the top cap a little until I see an airbubble or two. Again I close it upside down. It's not a hassle as reducing the gurgling is worth the effort. I will rebuild and play around with the tightness of the airflow later tonight and report back on my experience!



Ok many thanks
I am going to try the upside down trick on last two turns of top cap and see what happens
Have made the airflow a bit tighter to my preference. Last time i did this, the gurgling started after a while of vaping. Time for a refill now so I will try and see what happens. Thanks

What build have you got in there and what power you vaping on?

My build currently is a Kanthal 28g - 2mm - 7 or 8 wraps - 1.2 ohms
And I am vaping at about 13-15 Watts on the Pico

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryangriffon

Cool. I'm building with 27 gauge kanthal, 1.5 Id, 6 wraps and coming in a 1 ohm. I will tighten the airflow later tonight and see what happens. Not sure what watts I'm vaping at as I'm using a mech epipe...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Ryangriffon said:


> Cool. I'm building with 27 gauge kanthal, 1.5 Id, 6 wraps and coming in a 1 ohm. I will tighten the airflow later tonight and see what happens. Not sure what watts I'm vaping at as I'm using a mech epipe...



Ok cool, thanks

Im using thinner wire than you - so your vape is probably a bit more rounded and dense - mine likely is a bit crisper. On a mech - if the batt is 4V - your power at 1 ohm is around 16Watts (V squared over R)
Around the same as me. 

I did the upside down trick with my airflow screw set quite tight - and i have vaped for a few minutes. I can feel the beginnings of a slight gurgle  

Its so tiring haviing to try various coils, wicks and things to get it to work right

I can feel the great potential of this tank but so far its just not gurgle free when making the airflow super tight. 

I will try again maybe another time by changing the coil and trying something else

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Have increased the airflow setting slightly to a somewhat loosish MTL (by my preferences at least)

All working ok and gurgle is pretty much gone. 

Will fight another day to figure out a tighter draw anti-gurgle solution

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ryangriffon

It is frustrating indeed. Perhaps my airflow is more open than yours. But I am happy with the current setting and grateful I have no gurgling anymore. Will try tightening the setting later and see if the gurgling starts up again. I will also try use a Net ejuice later which I have been using in the kayfun 5 mini. It is obviously very thick so will see how that affects things...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

@Silver , I have been using a kayfun mini V3 clone (not sure which one) and I really enjoy the flavour. The only problem I have is the condensation issue that is driving me crazy.
My build is 9/10 wraps, 28awg kanthal, spaced coil, about 1.35-1.4ohm and running at 25W - no gurgling, great flavour.
Perhaps you need to up the wattage ???

*EDIT - 2.5mm ID*

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver , I have been using a kayfun mini V3 clone (not sure which one) and I really enjoy the flavour. The only problem I have is the condensation issue that is driving me crazy.
> My build is 9/10 wraps, 28awg kanthal, spaced coil, about 1.35-1.4ohm and running at 25W - no gurgling, great flavour.
> Perhaps you need to up the wattage ???
> 
> *EDIT - 2.5mm ID*
> 
> .



Thanks @ddk1979
Maybe i need to try a totally different coil.
Maybe slightly bigger ID and maybe spaced
Will also experiment with the power setting

My only concern is that when I did some Googling a while back I found several posts on other vaping sites talking about the gurgling when the airflow is set quite tight. Its like a drop of juice goes info the airflow screw and gurgles slightly. Enough to drive a person crazy. Apparently there is a part - its like a different material screw - cant remember exactly - that is supposed to remedy this. I doubt i will be chasing that though.

The disappointment is that I thought I could get a really nice tight draw great flavour RTA with this. And I have tried several things and a few different juices. But if its not going to work perfect then I will have to settle for a slightly more open draw. Flavour is still very good so it will be worth using like that.

Glad you liking yours - that is what counts !!
Am happy to hear you found a good setup for it

Reactions: Like 2


----------

